# [ After Effects]  CS5 grundlegendes Problem/Komposition



## ananda96 (21. August 2010)

hallo@all,

wer sich mit aftereffects auskennt, möchte mir bitte einen rat geben...
ich bin absoluter anfänger, hab mein erstes projekt gemacht.

folgende Problemstellung:

ich habe ein animiertes weblogo/header erstellt.

habe dazu einen semitransparenten bannerhintergrund des templates,

eine kleine grafik und 4 texte

über die komposition habe ich eine animierte audiowelle gelegt,
die texte haben 3 aminationen, das alles funktioniert so weit gut.

dann rendern mit alphakanal als flv und in einem decoder als swf komprimiert, 200kb.

in die seite eingebunden mit wmode=transparent in der index.php des templates (joomla)
den code dazu in den joomla-foren entdeckt.

Problem: es BLEIBT ein schwarzer Hintergrund, das ist der Kompostionshintergrund der automatisch in schwarz angelegt wird, da kann man andere farben einstellen, aber keine Transparenz!

*WIE bekomm ich den schwarzen kram da raus?*

export als *.mov + konvert als swf nimmt es raus, aber dann sieht das banner grafisch ******** aus, warum auch immer, die semitransparenz des banners ist weg.

die ganze seite ist in derselben semitransparenz gemacht.

unzähliges studieren von video-tuts und hilfeseiten sowie die adobehilfe bringen das nicht auf den punkt...

ich bin kein flashexperte, ich habe mich für after effects wegen der sehr guten animationen und videohilfen/tuts entschieden.

wenn ihr einen link zur seite haben wollt, bescheid sagen, das banner ist schon eingebaut.


----------



## bokay (21. August 2010)

Hallo,
hast du "RGB+Alpha Kanal" angeklickt?


----------



## ananda96 (21. August 2010)

hab ich gemacht, ergebnis bleibt gleich.

warum kann so ein teures programm wie aftereffects keine transparenz in der komposition?

ich ärgere mich jetzt seit 3 tagen damit rum und habe gefühlte 3 dutzend foren gewältzt.
selbst in creativecow gewühlt usw.
selbst die adobe hilfe spuckt nichts aus.

das ist mein erstes projekt und ich hab dem kunden ein logo im websitestil versprochen.

wie macht ihr das denn wenn ihr transparente eigenschaften braucht?

ich finde AE eigentlich prima zur animationserstellung für webseiten, obwohl es sehr teuer ist.

meine vorkenntnisse haben mir eigentlich schnell geholfen rudimentär einzusteigen weil mir ebene, transparenz und verschachtelungen nicht fremd sind, aber das bekomm ich nicht hin :-(


----------



## bokay (21. August 2010)

ananda96 hat gesagt.:


> (...)
> warum kann so ein teures programm wie aftereffects keine transparenz in der komposition?(...)



Das ist natürlich Schwachsinn. Natürlich kann Ae "Transparenz in der Komposition" 

Am besten du lädst dein gerendertes file nochmal in Ae und klickst "Tranzparenzraster aktivieren/deaktivieren". So lässt sich schnell überprüfen ob dein Video nun mit Alpha-Kanal gerendert wurde oder nicht.


----------



## ananda96 (21. August 2010)

I'm sorry, aber ich war total gefrustet. natürlich können teure programme alles, aber etwas ANFÄNGERFEINDLICH VERSTECKTE EINSTELLUNGEN machen einen wahnsinnig.

du hast mich auf die richtige fährte gebracht: 

unter der einstellung kanäle befindet sich farbe: maskiert/unmaskiert. das wars!

und das transparenzraster bestätigts, danke für den tipp!


----------



## bokay (21. August 2010)

Versteh ich doch


----------



## ananda96 (21. August 2010)

ich muss zurückrudern, es klappt immer noch nicht....

wenn ich das erhaltene flv dann konvertiere in swf bekomme ich einen weissen hintergrund.

ich hab einen free konverter genommen der extrem umfangreich ist (super 2010 von erightsoft), der hat die maskierten files sehr gut komprimiert, aber jetzt ist der hintergrund weiss...

wie kann ich das ganze besser gestalten, meine deadline zur abgabe ist schon abgelaufen...

einstellungen render: farbraum adobe 1998, rgb + alpha, unmaskiert.= flv


----------



## sight011 (22. August 2010)

Warum konvertierst Du es?

Unter Datei--> Export --> Kannst Du die Einstellung SWF/oder flv wählen


----------



## ananda96 (22. August 2010)

ich weiss, das geht unter AE ode Flash, die machen die datei aber 600-700 KB gross, der konvertierer macht daraus 200! und warum macht das einen weissen hintergrund**** 

die grafiken sind sehr klein, und das banner ist etws 7 sekunden.

kopfkratz, wenn programme etwas anderes machen als sie sollen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. August 2010)

Da hast du also Adobe After Effects CS5, eine absolut professionelle Software, die übrigens auch den nicht zu unterschätzenden Adobe Media Encoder CS5 mitbringt.
Alles von genau der Firma, die gewissermaßen für das FLV-Containerformat verantwortlich ist.

Und nun gehst du also hin und besorgst dir einen wild gestrickten, kostenlosen Videokonverter aus irgendeiner Hinterhof-Garagen-Programmier-Klitsche und wunderst dich ernsthaft, dass dir das Probleme bereitet?

Vielleicht solltest du dich mal entspannt zurücklehnen und ernsthaft überlegen, ob nicht vielleicht doch Adobe bissel mehr Ahnung hat davon, wie man FLV-Files erstellt. Das geht schonmal damit los, dass der Begriff "FLV" an sich noch gar nicht viel sagt. Schließlich ist das lediglich ein Container, in dem sich aber Videodaten mit 2 völlig unterschiedlichen Videocodecs befinden können. Einerseits Spark, andererseits On2 VP6. Letzterer erlaubt Transparenz.

Was du dann mit diesem Video in Flash anstellst, ist auch wieder deine Sache. SWF ist kein Videoformat, sondern die Hülle, in der sich ein zum Beispiel mit Adobe Flash Professional erzeugtes Programm befindet, das unter anderem auch alphatransparentes FLV-Video auf der Bühne abspielen kann ... z.B. mit Hilfe des Projektors "Flash Player". Natürlich muss man dann erstmal dafür sorgen, dass diese Bühne auch transparent ist und nicht z.B. weiß.

Es reicht also nicht, nur ein alpha-transparentes On2 VP6 Video im FLV-Format zu erzeugen. Auch die Bühne der im Flash Player abgespielten SWF-Datei muss transparent sein.

Hoffe, das erklärt dir zumindest mal die Ansätze, bei denen du gerne selbst ein wenig weiter recherchieren kannst.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (25. August 2010)

Sehr sehr interessant Martin!

Mich würde auch mal interessieren, wie ich trotz guter Qualität eine gute flv Datei hinbekomme etc.

... hättest Du nen kleinen Tipp für mich - ich hab ein Video das geht nur 5 - 10  Sekunden.

Ist aber 6 MB groß! 

Was für eine Kilobyte Zahl üwrdest D bei der Länge von 10 Sekunden Anschlagen Video Größe etc. siehe hier: http://adrianl.bplaced.net/webpage/

noch istes eine swf ich weiß - aberich will das sie reingestreamt kommt, deswegen werdeich auf flvumsteigen.

Wie gesagt wäre über einen Tipp sehr Glück lich da ich ja Anfänger bin.

mfg


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. August 2010)

Du renderst das Video einfach aus After Effects als FLV raus, nutzt den On2 VP6 Codec, weil der Alpha-Transparenz unterstützt, wählst in den Einstellungen "RGB + Alpha" und alle anderen Einstellungen wie gewünscht.

Wenn du diese Datei hast, dann startest du Flash, erstellst einen neuen Flashmovie in der Größe deines Videos, legst eine entsprechend große FLVPlayback Komponente auf die Bühne, sagst ihr, dass sie Autostart machen soll, fügst den relativen Link zur FLV Datei hinzu, veröffentlichst das Ganze mit der HTML-Einstellung Fenstermodus transparent.

Und schon is fertig die Laube.
Den object Code für die SWF kannste dann ja in deine Webseite entsprechend einbauen.

Gruß
Martin


----------

